# محامى الحق والدفاع عن المظلومين ونصير المرأه ومحارب الفساد



## حياه (13 مايو 2012)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
محامى الحق والدفاع عن المظلومين ونصير المرأه ومحارب الفساد
حياكم الله اخوانى واخواتى في منتدانا الراقئ
صراحة حبيت ان اطرح عليكم مشاركة من كتاباتى الخاصة
عن شخص من عظماء الخليج بل عظماء الوطن العربي باكمله
شخص لقب بنصير المرأه والمظلومين ,عندما نتحدث عن الحق فا نتذكره
,وعندما نتحدث عن النصر والقوة وحقوق المظلومين فا هو من يجئ بمخيلتنا
مهما ذكرت لكم انجازاته العظيمه فا هى لن توفيه حقه المشهود وابداعاته الرائعه
انه المستشار القانونى نصير المرأه ومدافع المظلومين ومحارب الفساد المحامى امين البديوى
رجل الحق والنصر ومكافح الفساد والباطل ,رجل كتب تاريخه بانجازاته وابداعاته المشهودة
والتاريخ لن ينسي ابدا وقوفاته القضائيه ودفاعه ونصرته لكل مظلوم انهدر حقه وكل امرأه ضاع حقها
لا احب ان اطيل عنكم لان مهما تحدثت لن اعطى نصير المظلومين حقه لانه بطل من ابطال التاريخ الذين مهما سطرنا صفحات فلن نستطيع
كتابه انجازاتهم وابدعاتهم والان اترككم لمشاهدة جزء بسيط من انجازات استاذنا الكبير امين البديوى
وعلما انه أستاذ ومدرب قانون في أكثر من 75 تخصص

1- رابط سيرة الذاتية للمستشار القانوني/ أمين البديوي
http://store3.up-00.com/May11/vXV64603.jpg 2- رابط انجازات المستشار القانوني أمين البديوي العملية
انا اشوف المحامي أمين البديوي هو الافضل بين المحامين عالميا - منتديات جامعة قطر

3- رابط موقع مكتب المستشار القانوني/ أمين البديوي
مكتب أمين طاهر البديوي لتحصيل الديون ومتابعة القضايا القانونية والدولية 
4- رابط موقع مركز التخصصات للتدريب 
القانوني والإداري والمالي والاجتماعي .. الذي اسسه المستشار القانوني /أمين البديوي 
مركز التخصصات للتدريب 
5- رابط التخصصات التي يدرب بها المستشار القانوني أمين البديوي في مجال القانون
المدرب والمستشار القانوني أمين البديوي، مدرب في التخصصات القانونية - ملتقـــــى التدريـب العربـى 
6- رابط لمؤلفات المستشار القانوني أمين البديوي .
مكتب أمين طاهر البديوي لتحصيل الديون ومتابعة القضايا القانونية والدولية - Content 
العنوان 
المملكة العربية السعودية – الدمام – شارع الملك فيصل 
حي الطبيشي
تلفون/ 38339725 00966 
جوال المستشار القانوني/ أمين طاهر البديوي
566008202 00966
البريد الالكتروني للموقع: [email protected] 

الايميل الثاني والماسنجر
[email protected]


----------

